# Glue Set Time & Nail Gun...



## Goldglv

I was wondering if there was a general rule on how long you should let your joints set with glue before you shoot nails into the piece with a nail gun.

Titebond says 30 min I think, is this what most of you guys follow?

Does it vary between woods like plywood and MDF?

So you would glue, clamp, wait 30 min and then shoot some nails in with your nail gun?


----------



## TomC

If you glued it why are you now nailing it? I just glued some supports under a childs rocking chair that I repaired. I put some small brads in the supports rather than clamping it as the supports will not be seen.
If you are not putting nails in the glued area but some place else the general rule is to not stress the glued joint for 24 hours. However, I normally just let it set over night and have not had any failures.
Tom


----------



## rrich

I think that Titebond is referring to "time in clamps" before disturbing.

There is nothing wrong with shooting the nails immediately to hold the piece while the glue sets.

It is best if you can clamp the work, allow the glue to set over night still in clamps. Generally the next to the last thing I do in the shop for the day is to glue up. Then clean up.....usually....:blink:


----------



## Leo G

Holy Cow Rich. You let your glue setup overnight? My stuff is lucky to get a full hour in the clamps. At that time it is not going to come apart event under a good amount of stress.

If you are clamping up something like curved laminates or large areas such as face clamping then at least 2 hours @ 70ºF would be nice and overnight would be best. But for normal edge gluing and stiles and rail glue ups 1 hour at normal temps should be fine in the clamps. The rest of the drying can be done out of the clamps.


----------



## Goldglv

Say you were building a box out of 3/4 plywood, or a filing cabinet for instance. What would you guys use to put it together? I always thought the rule of thumb was to glue the pieces together then shoot nails or screw it together? Is this correct?

Also, I own a 16ga finish nailer and an 18ga brad nailer. When do you know when to use screws and when to use the 16ga nailer?


----------



## Leo G

My standard procedure for putting a cabinet together goes as follows.

Cut the pcs to size

Put the appropriate dadoes in for the deck.

Put glue in the dadoes and put the sides on using clamps and cauls

While the case is in clamps apply front and back stretchers using pocket screws

Check for square.

After 45 minutes to 1:15 hours remove clamps

Spread glue on face surface and place face frame on cab

Again, using cauls and clamps align the face frame to the correct position and apply clamps at 8" spacing

Wait 45 min to 1:15 hours and remove clamps

sand or route the edge to get it flush with the cabinet.

Sand cabinet.

Apply toekick using pocket screws.

If it is a hidden or buried side just use screws and glue, 12"-14" cabinets use 3 screws and 24" cabs get 4 screws.


----------



## sofalinux

About 9 years ago I built a nearly 5 ft tall tool cabinet with 13 drawers. Not one nail in it and the only screws are in the drawer slides. Used Titebond Wood Glue. Its been in a non heated pole barn and garage through Michigan winters and summers. Still solid as a rock. Suprised the heck out of me.


----------



## Goldglv

daryl said:


> About 9 years ago I built a nearly 5 ft tall tool cabinet with 13 drawers. Not one nail in it and the only screws are in the drawer slides. Used Titebond Wood Glue. Its been in a non heated pole barn and garage through Michigan winters and summers. Still solid as a rock. Suprised the heck out of me.


Wow, just glue? I'd be worried it would fall apart! I was planning on building a small bookcase, no dadoes, was just going to glue the shelves and use a 16ga finish nailer. Would this be ok?


----------



## sofalinux

Before I started the project I talked to someone about not wanting to see screws in the finished project. I also stated that I was not very experienced in joint construction. He said to just use glue. He said that the glues that they use now days is stronger than the wood (meaning that if you glue 2 pieces together and try to pull them apart, the wood will break before the glue joint does).
Also, if a glue is moisture/water resistant/proof, by definition it is not going to fall apart from moisture unless you leave it out in the rain or something similar.
And when you glue your joints, make sure both surfaces are completely coated. And when you clamp them, don't squeeze the joint in a death grip. Just snuge them together good. You don't want to squeeze the glue out of the joint completely. You need some thickness of glue to do the actual holding. Maybe someone else can elaborate on that.


----------



## TomC

Goldglv said:


> Wow, just glue? I'd be worried it would fall apart! I was planning on building a small bookcase, no dadoes, was just going to glue the shelves and use a 16ga finish nailer. Would this be ok?


If you are not using dadoes and are gluing end grain to face grain I would glue and use mechanical fastners such as screws or nails. You can put the screws or nails in as you assemble the case. You do not need to wait. If I were building this way I would use screws, countersink them and put in wodden plugs.
Tom


----------



## Leo G

Goldglv said:


> Wow, just glue? I'd be worried it would fall apart! I was planning on building a small bookcase, no dadoes, was just going to glue the shelves and use a 16ga finish nailer. Would this be ok?


You can use splines, biscuits or dominoes and you won't need nails. But glue and nails will work, has for hundreds of years, even without glue.


----------



## Goldglv

So what else would you guys use a 16ga finish nailer for? What would these nails be strong enough to join?


----------



## wood-chuck

I don't trust nails for any thing other than holding a glue joint tight till it dries. If I am making a cabinet with permanent shelves i always use a dado joint with glue and i just nail it together so i do not have to wait on clamps.


----------



## rrich

Leo G said:


> Holy Cow Rich. You let your glue setup overnight? My stuff is lucky to get a full hour in the clamps. At that time it is not going to come apart event under a good amount of stress.


Leo, Leo, Leo,

I must say that you don't have your priorities straight. 

Work,
Dry fit,
Glue up,
Clean up the shop,
Shower,
Relax with a V Martini. :yes:

The next day after breakfast and reading the paper,
Remove clamps,
Work as needed, or maybe not.


----------



## Leo G

rrich said:


> Leo, Leo, Leo,
> 
> I must say that you don't have your priorities straight.
> 
> Work,
> Dry fit,
> Glue up,
> Clean up the shop,
> Shower,
> Relax with a V Martini. :yes:
> 
> The next day after breakfast and reading the paper,
> Remove clamps,
> Work as needed, or maybe not.


Work,
Who has time to dry fit? MAke it right the first time,
glue up,
Clean the shop, are you kidding me, on to the next project while the glue is drying,
Shower? I'm still in the shop working making money. I've done 30 glue ups while you are getting your buzz on.
Get home and plop in front of my chair and relax, no booze for me :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

wood-chuck said:


> I don't trust nails for any thing other than holding a glue joint tight till it dries. If I am making a cabinet with permanent shelves i always use a dado joint with glue and i just nail it together so i do not have to wait on clamps.


Houses are held together with nails


----------

